# RISK is Comi... I mean, Winter is Coming!



## Boaz (Jul 11, 2015)

Pure joy or the latest sign of the over commercialization of fantasy lit?

RISK: A Game of Thrones. 

RISK was fun when I was thirteen.  

Do I really need AGOT RISK? Do I need to spend $75?

Let me take stock...

AGOT? Check.
ACOK? Check.
ASOS? Check. 
AFFC? Check.
ADWD autographed by GRRM? Check.
The Hedge Knight? Check.
The Sworn Sword? Check.
The Mystery Knight? Check.
A World of Ice and Fire? Check.
A Feast of Ice and Fire? Check.
HBO's AGOT seasons 1-4 on Blu-Ray? Check.
AGOT CCG? Check.
AGOT board game? I gave it to a friend. 
Battles of Westeros? Check.
A recent dream where I was Jaime Lannister and I cut off Eddard Stark's right hand? Check.

Do I really need AGOT RISK? Do I need to spend $75?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 11, 2015)

Seems a good idea for me, for anyone with an interest in both.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 11, 2015)

$75 is really taking the Mickey though.
Even LOTR Risk was a lot less.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 11, 2015)

Don't see the point myself. Just another way of getting money out of the gullible because - let's face it - can Risk come anywhere close to simulating the power and intrigue in Game Of Thrones?

As a caveat, I should probably add that  didn't see the point in Star Wars Monopoly either.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 11, 2015)

I wonder if there's a Game of Thrones version of Diplomacy (which would fit because the latter has seven powers contesting for dominion).


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 11, 2015)

Diplomacy would be a better fit than Risk. 

Many years ago, Avalon Hill produced a Dune board game which, I think, with some modifications would be another set of rules that would better simulate the intrigues of Game Of Thrones. I used to have Dune but gave it away for some inexplicable reason.

https://boardgamegeek.com/images/boardgame/121/dune


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 11, 2015)

Hasn't anyone produced a Game of Thrones Snakes and Snakes yet...?


----------



## Boaz (Jul 12, 2015)

thad, AGOT The Board Game 2nd edition. 

How about AGOT Go Fish?

"Do you have any sevens?"
"Yeah... I've got Kingsguard."
"Can't you just say sevens?"
"No. Do you have any direwolves?"
"No, I don't have any fives. Go fish."
"You mean Go Tully. It's their family sigil."
"Go $&€#. I quit."


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 12, 2015)

Boaz said:


> Pure joy or the latest sign of the over commercialization of fantasy lit?
> Do I really need AGOT RISK? Do I need to spend $75?



Yes.










I actually saw the GoT themed RISK in the shop today, looked like fun, but I probably won't get it. 

I think it's more the overcommercialisation of TV shows and Movies, rather than fantasy lit. Let's be honest, they made the game because of the TV show, not because of the books.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jul 14, 2015)

Ursa major said:


> Hasn't anyone produced a Game of Thrones Snakes and Snakes yet...?



I think the universe needs tie-ins like that. 

Also I'm thinking we need:

- Star Trek:TNG Shove ha'penny (Rules in Klingon and English)
_- _Operation!  - The Thing version (be careful of your hands when you go for the chest cavity area) and while we're here...
- Operation! - Alien chest-burster version. 
- 'The Matrix' Indoor Croquet and Crown Green Bowls set
- and finally I'd love it if Subbuteo could give me a _300_ game set, so that I could recreate the movie 'this is Spar-ta' in all its flick and kick glory.


----------



## Mad Alice (Sep 12, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> and while we're here...
> - Operation! - Alien chest-burster version.


 

YES!
I want this game for Christmas.
Runs off to write letter to Santa.


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Well I have seen an alien autopsy version of operation.


----------

